# Palace Theatre - Plymouth [FAILED]



## TomMurphy (Jul 3, 2014)

On Sunday I got up at 6:30 to start the 2 hour drive down into the depths of Cornwall.

This is the third site of five we visited that day.

A quick walk around the site showed that everything was locked. There is an alley running down the side which was blocked by massive gates. I had to climb through a tiny space and drop down into the alley.

The gate:
https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@50.3...ata=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1sFUgSZ8sVlKt00NldzwEqsQ!2e0

Once in the alley, it was clear to see we weren't getting in here in daylight, without attracting a lot of attention.
There was no way to get in without climbing onto the roof and being incredibly visible, or breaking and entering (which I've never done and don't plan to) so we left. 

Alleyway:










Unless you know something I don't, don't bother. 
I've heard if you go when workers are there they'll let you have a look around. Especially if you're two young girls and one of you is in a dress:
http://www.plymouthherald.co.uk/trapped-derelict-theatre/story-20480162-detail/story.html


None there when we went though. And I wasn't wearing my dress anyway.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 3, 2014)

Shame you didn,t get in it looks very tempting,thanks for the link it was a good laugh.


----------

